# FWC Restricting Gag Grouper season



## Limitless (Jul 15, 2022)

Well, here they go again.  New rule for Gags in the Gulf reduces the season to 70 days in the Fall..  Wont be able to fish for them during Red Snapper season (assuming we get one next year).  

*FWC approves final rule to modify gag grouper recreational season in Gulf state waters *
*
At its July meeting, the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) approved a final rule, effective January 1, 2023, modifying the recreational season for gag grouper in state waters of the Gulf of Mexico. The recreational season for gag grouper in Gulf state waters will be open Sept. 1 – Nov. 10.*


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jul 15, 2022)

Hopefully the fed season won’t follow the state season


----------



## RedHills (Jul 15, 2022)

What that does is eliminate the shallow water, close to shore grouper fishing in winter. That's the only grouper fishing I've ever enjoyed.


----------



## kingfish (Jul 15, 2022)

Wouldn't surprise me if the whole state of Florida became catch and release for the majority of the popular species in the next few years.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 15, 2022)

kingfish said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if the whole state of Florida became catch and release for the majority of the popular species in the next few years.



Feels like I throw way more fish back than I keep sometimes fishing piers.....but it shore beats sitting at Fort Living Room any day.


----------



## RedHills (Jul 15, 2022)

kingfish said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if the whole state of Florida became catch and release for the majority of the popular species in the next few years.



When a certain group of people are able to convince the State it's more virtuous for a selfie with that fish than catching it and frying it in grease......that's what will happen. I wouldn't bet anything against that outcome.


----------



## buckpasser (Jul 15, 2022)

For you veteran offshore guys, does this seem like a legitimate season?  I’ve never once talked to anyone who thought the numbers were low on snapper or grouper out there. Is this some .gov nonsense or are the fishermen I speak to just disappointed that they can’t use their big money boats/tackle as much as and when they want???


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 15, 2022)

RedHills said:


> What that does is eliminate the shallow water, close to shore grouper fishing in winter. That's the only grouper fishing I've ever enjoyed.


The common man's grouper fishing


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 16, 2022)

RedHills said:


> What that does is eliminate the shallow water, close to shore grouper fishing in winter. That's the only grouper fishing I've ever enjoyed.



Won't be going to Crystal River for a while.


----------



## Limitless (Jul 16, 2022)

crappiecatchin said:


> Hopefully the fed season won’t follow the state season



Nope,  FWC announced the change to comply with the Feds new regs for 2023.  So all gulf waters off Florida.  If NOAA is implementing for all Gulf federal waters it will be interesting to see what the other states do. My boat's in PCB so I was planning on slipping over to Orange Beach for some Gags next year, but who knows


----------



## hrstille (Jul 18, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> For you veteran offshore guys, does this seem like a legitimate season?  I’ve never once talked to anyone who thought the numbers were low on snapper or grouper out there. Is this some .gov nonsense or are the fishermen I speak to just disappointed that they can’t use their big money boats/tackle as much as and when they want???


I can assure you the offshore grouper & snapper numbers are fine in FLA. Unfortunately season date are not adjusted for the fish population, they are adjusted by large commercial groups putting money into the pockets of our elected officials. The GA snapper season is the best example of this. You can go offshore from GA & catch a boat load of "endangered" American red snapper on any given day but the elected officials listen to the money, not the facts. Makes perfect sense though, take away the recreational fishing & expand the commercial opportunities to gain more profit. Why would the commercial guys lobby to limit recreational fishing.


----------



## asc (Jul 20, 2022)

commercial and for hire took the same % cut as the rec sector.
Zero commercial opportunities expanded nor any lobbying from us to restrict recs..

You just spewing ignorance.


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jul 20, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> For you veteran offshore guys, does this seem like a legitimate season?  I’ve never once talked to anyone who thought the numbers were low on snapper or grouper out there. Is this some .gov nonsense or are the fishermen I speak to just disappointed that they can’t use their big money boats/tackle as much as and when they want???


The season is long enough. I fish every weekend and that being said the number of fishermen decline rapidly as the season goes on. One of the biggest problems right now is the number of fish that moved to deeper waters and therefore is harder for a smaller boat to be able to catch keeper fish. I wish we could keep snapper and gags in may when it’s not hot. For the most part I’m running 50/60 miles offshore to keep quality fish and to keep away from triggers and 15” snapper. The fall season normally has very little pressure. Everyone in the woods by then.


----------



## asc (Jul 20, 2022)

not here, all the yankees show up around december.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 21, 2022)

.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jul 27, 2022)

Meanwhile a decent boat to go offshore is $75k plus and add in gas and such and you talking big bucks to not be able to fish for much. Gonna hurt the marine industry. Spend that kind of money for a few fish? No thanks...


----------



## asc (Jul 27, 2022)

catch them here in a 19 ' carolina skiff...  or a jon boat as several guides do.


----------



## asc (Jul 27, 2022)

and that is one of the problems


----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 28, 2022)

Get rid of commercial fishing like commercial hunting and watch the fish flourish.


----------



## asc (Jul 28, 2022)

wouldn't work


----------



## jmac7469 (Jul 28, 2022)

Wanderlust said:


> Get rid of commercial fishing like commercial hunting and watch the fish flourish.


Or get rid of recreational fishing and watch the fisheries recover immediately. You see one sector is highly regulated and monitored the other isnt.


----------



## asc (Jul 28, 2022)

exactly


----------



## RedHills (Jul 28, 2022)

jmac7469 said:


> You see one sector is highly regulated and monitored the other isnt.



Please explain that...


----------



## jmac7469 (Jul 29, 2022)

RedHills said:


> Please explain that...


Explain what? Commercial fishermen have vms on board gave to report every fish caught before leaving a spot, have to report departure and return. Are met at the dock for weighin and tissue sampling from harvested fishes. The quota is constantly monitored and updated as well as closing or reductuon in trip limits when 75% of quota is reached. The recreational sector has less than .5% of participants even stop to check fpr lincenses and safety gear.


----------



## RedHills (Jul 29, 2022)

jmac7469 said:


> Explain what? Commercial fishermen have vms on board gave to report every fish caught before leaving a spot, have to report departure and return. Are met at the dock for weighin and tissue sampling from harvested fishes. The quota is constantly monitored and updated as well as closing or reductuon in trip limits when 75% of quota is reached. The recreational sector has less than .5% of participants even stop to check fpr lincenses and safety gear.


So the correct statement would be one sector is highly monitored? Is it your contention the recreational sector is unregulated as well?


----------



## jmac7469 (Jul 29, 2022)

RedHills said:


> So the correct statement would be one sector is highly monitored? Is it your contention the recreational sector is unregulated as well?


Largely the recreational sector is unchecked. Now plenty of us play by the rules even if we dont agree with them. That said the number of violations in the recreational sector is completely staggering and thats just the ones that get caught. I personally believe there should be no federal management of state resources. Each state should be in charge of its own fisheries and wildlife. (I know thats off topic)


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 29, 2022)

asc said:


> catch them here in a 19 ' carolina skiff...  or a jon boat as several guides do.


Not when this new reg goes into effect


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 29, 2022)

.


----------



## asc (Jul 29, 2022)

yes they will, plenty of gags in state waters from Sept on...

plenty now, my neighbor freedives in 10' or less several days per week and gets his two or ten (depends on how ballsy he feels all summer.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 1, 2022)

Season is gonna be September 1-November 11. Of course, since your buddy doesn't care about the limits now, I'm sure he won't let taking gags out of season bother him.


----------



## asc (Aug 1, 2022)

he's purely recreational and that's why y'all are getting the business, too many like him.


----------



## coveyrise (Aug 2, 2022)

Divide and concur. That’s what the antis want. I gave up my commercial license 25 years ago when I saw the grouper stocks getting bad in the big bend. Sad that they cut the inshore season to 2 months. Should be a split season for at least 4 months. Then the next year 3 etc. Just to give 2 months at the flip of the switch is crazy. Plenty of fish in the shallows.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 2, 2022)

asc said:


> he's purely recreational and that's why y'all are getting the business, too many like him.


I never said anything about him being rec or commercial. And don't disagree with you on that, either. You got your share of commercials that don't follow the rules, too.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 3, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> For you veteran offshore guys, does this seem like a legitimate season?  I’ve never once talked to anyone who thought the numbers were low on snapper or grouper out there. Is this some .gov nonsense or are the fishermen I speak to just disappointed that they can’t use their big money boats/tackle as much as and when they want???



No but IMO it hasn't been worth grouper fishing for a decade unless you stay overnight as much as they've whittled it down. There seemed to be more fish back in the day but in reality there was just way less rec competition. Today's  legal gag limit was just warming up a spot to drop live bait in the late 90s. No thanks


----------



## florida boy (Aug 6, 2022)

The close grouper fishery ( inside 30 miles ) has definitely declined from what i have noticed in the past 10 years out from apalachicola - carrabelle . It wasnt long ago when it wasnt uncommon to get a 5 man limit at 5 fish per person . Now we are lucky to have 4-5 per trip . We dont even start fishing now until we get to 140 ft and then head south from there .


grouper throat said:


> No but IMO it hasn't been worth grouper fishing for a decade unless you stay overnight as much as they've whittled it down. There seemed to be more fish back in the day but in reality there was just way less rec competition. Today's  legal gag limit was just warming up a spot to drop live bait in the late 90s. No thanks


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 6, 2022)

Well it looks like it's pointless as it looks like federal waters will be closed to bottom fishing due to overfishing from "discards".


----------



## asc (Aug 6, 2022)

that's east coast, not GOM


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 6, 2022)

Start harvesting Goliath's and watch ALL reef fish rebound quickly.

It's hard for me to advocate for grouper/snapper seasons when Jewfish are eating up the breeding stock.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 6, 2022)

asc said:


> that's east coast, not GOM


For now, I wouldn't keep much faith in the FWC


----------

